# Racing Legends - Colin McRae



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tonight (27th Jan) BBC2 10pm

The last in the trio of programmes


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Tonight (27th Jan) BBC2 10pm
> 
> The last in the trio of programmes


Watch you will get in to trouble for triple post:thumb:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

this was to be on before xmas,anybody any ideas why?

had heard that it was something to do with 1 of the replica cars that was being used in the program


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Always thought Top Gear should have done some feature on him but they didn't.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Also BBC HD


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sat for an hour with goose pimples. 

Brilliant programme.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Brilliant documentary, great cars and his dad seems such a nice bloke.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I was at The Roodee when he was doing donuts in the Impreza, brought back some fond memories of chasing the networkQ rally round the country for me.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Was an awesome program.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

What a fantastic prog, great old footage, block tazing around the Vulcan and Hoy getting some air. Brill :driver:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Brilliant program. Thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it. Wouldn't fancy washing the scooby at the end though!


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome program  a bit really stuck in my mind. When they were talking about the battle between McRae in the focus and Burns in the scooby and then realised how crap it was that I was sitting there watching a documentary made within about 10 years of that footage being taken and neither of them are with us. Amazing stories/footage and lives they led though, however short :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant if in doubt flat out


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

What a program! Just finished watching it.

Colin McRae
Jimmy McRae
Ken Block
Chris Hoy
Richard Burns
Carlos Sainz
Tommi Makinnen
Rally cars
Vulcan bombers
90's rally footage

Even boobies wouldn't have made this program any better. 

I too felt a bit emotional with the Burns/McRae footage.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

The Real McRae book is a great read for those that enjoyed last nights programme.

Still think one of the funniest moments last night was the order given by Dave Richards to hold a 1-2 with Sainz in first, McRae goes all out and the Subaru Team drive out on a stage to try and get him to slow down...............:car::doublesho


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Great program about a legend :thumb:
Still can't get over the footage of him rolling the Subaru and selecting first mid roll so that if it landed on its wheels it was ready to go :doublesho

Darren


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Flawed genius as always seems the case


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

superb program and lot of time spent at sweetlamb, top drawer!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Really enjoyed it, good watch imo


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Such a shame but so many great racers/rally drivers leave us prematurely.

Jim Clark, Graham Hill, Colin McRae, Richard Burns etc etc.

Same seems true of co-drivers - Michael Park and young up and coming local Welsh boy Gareth 'Jaffa' Roberts.

It's a dangerous sport, but many of the best die young.

I can still remember watching McRae in his first generation Impreza. There was something about his style which endeared him throughout the world. It seemed to me that whatever shape his car was in (broadside, backwards, damaged etc) he could make it all work.

Reminds me of a commend made by Roger Clark about the Mk2 Escort:

"As long as I'm not seeing the road through the back window, I know I'll be OK"...


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Remember the top gear one lap test?

Clarkson - Ford Cougar
Herbert - Formula ford
McRae - Rally car - cannot remember which.

Think vid is on Utube


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

PaulaJayne said:


> Remember the top gear one lap test?
> 
> Clarkson - Ford Cougar
> Herbert - Formula ford
> ...


That was awesome, but the cars were

Clarkson - Cougar V6
Colin McRae - Ford Focus WRC
Herbert - Stewart F1 car

It was all staged but done well, Clarkson was over 2/3 of the way home when the F1 car started


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## evoaps (Jan 26, 2011)

Great programmer this  

Colin was my favorite wrc driver growing up  

Beat part when jimmy took the Sierra out of the garage then sideways by the cottage


----------

